
I made a website with travel advices to different destinations in the world - 1hakr
https://visalist.io/travel/advice
======
srikartik
Awesome work. One of the best travel websites that I have come recenlty
across. Solves a very unique problem.

------
imqd
The developer kept whole world infront of our eyes to pick the destination
country

~~~
1hakr
I'm glad you liked it.

------
mddanishyusuf
I'm using this website for a long time. But I need one feature here to compare
multiple countries' VISA.

~~~
1hakr
You can! Here you go
[https://visalist.io/visa/ranking](https://visalist.io/visa/ranking)

------
iamarsibragimov
Hey, 1hakr, fellow indie hacker!

~~~
1hakr
Hi mate!

------
Dhulipudi
Looks interesting! Good job

~~~
1hakr
Thanks

